# How do you answer 'how much does your dog cost?'



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

I have noticed since getting my dogs soooo many people stop me and ask me what they are and a lot ask me how much they cost. I just took them out now and a dodgy looking man was really pressing to find out how much they cost and the exact age of my little puppy, so I told him they were mongrels and you can get them from lots of places! Was amusing as pip, my oldest , looks as far from a mongrel as possible! I was just wondering if anyone had perfected a response to this question so I can be more prepared when it happens again. I really do find it very rude, I would never go up to someone and ask how much something cost, it's really shocked me how many people do!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

We have quite a few threads on this one. It is extremely annoying to me when people ask me how much anything I own costs, or how much money I make--even when my close friends ask. I want to say, "It's none of your business!" I, like you, would never dream of asking others these things. In other cultures, it's socially acceptable, however. You can answer the people any way you wish--none of your business, why do you want to know, tell them to look up AMA breeders or rescue sites for prices, etc.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

pipthemaltese said:


> I have noticed since getting my dogs soooo many people stop me and ask me what they are and a lot ask me how much they cost. I just took them out now and a dodgy looking man was really pressing to find out how much they cost and the exact age of my little puppy, so I told him they were mongrels and you can get them from lots of places! Was amusing as pip, my oldest , looks as far from a mongrel as possible! I was just wondering if anyone had perfected a response to this question so I can be more prepared when it happens again. I really do find it very rude, I would never go up to someone and ask how much something cost, it's really shocked me how many people do!


 
I faced the same questions y'day when I took my baby to walmart, a whole family came running towards me and asked questions like what kind of dog and how much etc... I gave them the true figure, but later felt it was not such a wise thing to do  My husband's advice on this one " just tell them that you don't know and she came as a gift" 

Priya

Priya


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a recent thread on this subject. Search it. I have a different answer for different circumstances. But, if the person who asks is creepy looking, your answer is the best. Another good answer is "less than maintenance." Some people are genuinely interested, because they would like to have such a beautiful pet, but Malts are not the dog for everyone. The truth about the price discourages people who just want a pretty pet.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have no tolerance for people who are nosy like this. Whenever someone asks me that question I simply tell them that is a very invasive and rude question and that it is none of their dang business. I always follow this with a have a nice day and I leave. 

When one asks these kinds of questions you cant help but question their motives. Especially in this economy and with the large increase in dognapping... in particularly with the Maltese breed.

Now if it is a friend who is not a dog friend and they are asking this question, I simply tell them that is not a question I wish to answer.


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for that! It's surprising how many people it happens too! I too don't want to give the actual price for fear of dog knapping as it is really on the rise round here. I like the idea of saying I don't know because they were gifts.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL, I so needed the chuckle. You ladies are a hoot. But are so right. It's not an appropiate question. Basically our babies are priceless . I think I have been asked, and this may sound awful, but honestly, I vaguely even remember what I paid for my babies. 

One thing I am very carefull about, is if they ask how much did we pay for Ana. The reason I am, is because, it's just not fair to the breeder. Things change, parents change, and honestly I truly do forget how much we paid, I promise you. Gosh that sounds awful. But I don't remember....Yikes. 

If someone is truly interested, in this darling breed, and has never had a precious Maltese, I do try to explain as much as possible. And if they are still interested, and wish to have contact information, for a breeder or breeders, I will just give that information. And they can discuss all the different things with the breeder/s. 

But all of you are so right, it is an inapproriate question, especially if it is the first question they may ask. 

The question or statement, that drove me the most insane, was " I want one of Mia and Leo's puppies :w00t:. Bless them, they truly didn't know any better, but the first time someone approached me, it was like a stab in the heart. But then, I did finally compose myself, and did my best to educate. Oh my poor babies. That was another reason I could not wait to get them spayed and neutured. 

But again, you are right, it truly is an inapporiate question, if it is the first question they ask, and your answers are a hoot. 

I really wasn't too phased when asked, as some people will ask anything and everything, I think I just said something like, "gosh they are priceless". And I didn't get anymore follow-up questions.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have to ask, you probably can't afford one!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think a polite & honest thing to do is answer w/a ?---why do you ask? That will give you the info you need in terms of how to answer.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Compared to the joy he gives me, he would be the biggest bargain on the planet even if I paid a million dollars.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had people on the street say to me "I want to buy him/her from you." I simply answer "Buddy, you don't have that much money." :smtease::smtease:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I think a polite & honest thing to do is answer w/a ?---why do you ask? That will give you the info you need in terms of how to answer.


Once again we get wisdom from Sandi.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I was asked that too many times with my yorkie. It annoyed and embarrassed me. When I see people with cute litttle dogs it never dawns on me to ask the price. Its so rude. I now will say she was free


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm going to stick with the 'he was a gift' response.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Since Hunter came from the shelter I just tell people that but if I had bought him from a breeder I think I would likely say that I wasn't comfortable discussing his cost as each dog costs something different.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I have had people on the street say to me "I want to buy him/her from you." I simply answer "Buddy, you don't have that much money." :smtease::smtease:


First, let me say that in THIS case, where someone tries to BUY your baby from you, I would smack them. CLEARLY they have no idea what he/she means to you and that means that THEY will never care for a pet that way if they think anyone would be willing to give their baby up.

But as for the original question: I can't believe people even ask that. Do you think it is mainly with Maltese because most people know they aren't cheap or is that with any cute dog?? (Well, ALL are cute, but you know what I mean)
That's just RUDE. Knowing me and my Yankee self, I'd probably SAY that to them: "That's a really rude question. Should I ask you how much you paid for (and then name something tacky about them...fake hair, plastic surgery, etc. lol) I thought the people asking where I got something from was rude, but THIS takes the cake!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps, "I whelped him/her myself?!" 

Or recommend Petfinder or a list of CKC dog breeders.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

italianna82 said:


> First, let me say that in THIS case, where someone tries to BUY your baby from you, I would smack them. CLEARLY they have no idea what he/she means to you and that means that THEY will never care for a pet that way if they think anyone would be willing to give their baby up.


Yup! :thumbsup:
Tell them your pup isn't for sale, but you would consider trading for their child. :wacko1:

Just kidding of course! But *maybe* they would get the point! 


Oh! And possibly adding "The dogs aren't for sale, but are you interested in a husband?" Kidding again!


----------

